# Cần báo giá thép tấm A515 - Gọi ngay 0903 098 678



## kimchi8 (26/2/22)

Cần báo giá thép tấm A515 - Gọi ngay 0903 098 678
Tấm thép A515 sở hữu những ưu điểm nổi trội như độ bền cao, khả năng chịu nhiệt tuyệt vời, không bị gỉ sét. Thép tấm chịu nhiệt A515 là một trong những dòng sản phẩm thép tấm có tác động nhiều nhất trong đại đa số các lĩnh vực trong đời sống xã hội.
Thép tấm A515 với ưu điểm chịu nhiệt, chịu áp suất tốt nên thường được sử dụng trong chế tạo tấm chịu nhiệt. Lò hơi, ống hơi, nồi hơi (Boiler), nồi hơi đốt (than đá, dầu, khí, bã mía..). Chế tạo các loại bình hơi, bình ga, bình khí nén và thiết bị chịu áp lực khác….
Ngoài ra thep tam a515 còn được sử dụng trong cơ khí đóng tàu, lắp đặt nhà xưởng, kiến trúc xây dựng, làm bồn (bể) chứa xăng dầu, khí đốt…




Thép Tấm A515 / Thép Tấm SA515 / Gr70....... là dòng Thép tấm nồi hơi theo tiêu chuẩn ASTM A515 được sử dụng rộng rãi trong chế tạo nồi hơi trong các ngành công nghiệp xây dựng. Sản phẩm thép tấm A515 này được chế tạo sẵn ở nhiều cấp độ và độ dày khác nhau, được phát triển với chất lượng vượt trội với tính đàn hồi bền kéo cao, khả năng chịu va đập tốt, chịu oxi hóa tốt được cân nhắc để giữ áp suất bên trong nồi hơi và van.
– Thép tấm A515 được sản xuất trong ba cấp: gr60, gr65, gr70
+ Tiêu Chuẩn : ASTM
+ Xuất xứ : Trung Quốc – Hàn Quốc – Nhật – Đức – Nga
+ Quy cách Độ dày : 3mm – 600mm + Chiều rộng : 1,500mm – 4,800mm
+ Chiều dài : 6,000mm – 12,000mm
CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM là một địa chỉ mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể tin tưởng để lựa chọn được những sản phẩm thép A515 ưng ý nhất cho mình. Công ty cam kết:
+ Thép A515 được nhập khẩu chính hãng, đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm.
+ Việc nhập khẩu thép A515 của công ty không qua một bên trung gian nào nên luôn giữ được ở mức giá tốt nhất cho khách hàng.
+ Giá cả được công ty cập nhật thường xuyên, minh bạch, cụ thể, chính xác để khách hàng biết và quyết định lựa chọn.
Lưu ý: sản phẩm có thể gia công và cắt theo qui cách yêu cầu. Mọi khách hàng mua sản phẩm thép tấm chịu nhiệt A515, thép tấm a516 của công ty đều được phục vụ một cách tận tình và chu đáo nhất với những ưu đãi bất ngờ.
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY TNHH XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU STEEL VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ: 288 Tô Ngọc Vân, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Quận 12, Tphcm
Điện thoại: 0903 098 678 - 028-99999-689
Email: Steelvietnam2020@gmail.com
Website: theptamlohoi.com - theptamchiunhiet.vn


----------

